# Hope your ok Rocko



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im bringing Rocko to the vet tomorrow to get his stomach checked his skin in the area of the cut is brown and yellow im thinking it could be infected I hope he will be ok and im glad its not causing him any pain.Ill keep you guys updated on what happens next.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Poor Rocko. Joey and I are sending scritches and good thoughts his way.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> Poor Rocko. Joey and I are sending scritches and good thoughts his way.


Thanks I'm gonna give him a nice shower tomorrow before we go to the vet it might clean his stomach a little.He's going asleep snuggling with Loki now.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Snuggles with a good friend always bring comfort.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't give him a shower if you think there's a possibility of infection. The stress of regulating body temperature when wet lowers their ability to fight disease.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Don't give him a shower if you think there's a possibility of infection. The stress of regulating body temperature when wet lowers their ability to fight disease.


Thanks for that do u think the vet will try clean it up.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It depends. If there's infection or dead tissue, it may need to be cleaned out. If not, it may just be a matter of preventative care until it heals.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It depends. If there's infection or dead tissue, it may need to be cleaned out. If not, it may just be a matter of preventative care until it heals.


I really hope its nothing serious im bringing him out to a big pet store that sells lots of parrot toys most if them are chewing toys so Rocko will probably like some.I thought there would be a lot of birds in there but theres not many animals just hamsters,Rabbits and fish and Sulphur crested cockatoo and a cute tame cockatiel I dont think any of the parrots are for sale though the cockatoo has a huge cage all to himself with lots of toys.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm confused. Is he seeing a vet at a pet store? Or is that a reward for after going to the vet?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I'm confused. Is he seeing a vet at a pet store? Or is that a reward for after going to the vet?


No its just a big pet store that has a lot of toys for birds its a reward for after the vet im leaving soon.


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Sending vibes that everything goes well at Rocko's appointment!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hope Rocko is OK Please keep us updated X x Teresa


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

He has an infection and its not healing.He said not to give him showers.He said he would probably need Antibiotics but he said to start with a cream first and I didn't bring enough money for the cream I was expecting that he was getting the Antibiotics.My mam said to try Manuka honey or the Aloe Vera what do you guys think.Or anything else that might help it heal.The vet also got my website name and a picture of Rocko for their website.He also said most birds that see him are untamed and there were two budgies there after me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that if the vet said he needs a prescription cream, then that's what he needs. If it's already been infected and not healing for several days, then it needs proper medication ASAP. Infections in birds can become very serious very quickly, so you don't have time to try things that may or may not work.

ETA: You should never put honey on an area with feathers. That will make him pick at it and worsen the injury.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I think that if the vet said he needs a prescription cream, then that's what he needs. If it's already been infected and not healing for several days, then it needs proper medication ASAP. Infections in birds can become very serious very quickly, so you don't have time to try things that may or may not work.
> 
> ETA: You should never put honey on an area with feathers. That will make him pick at it and worsen the injury.


He told me to wait a while and see if it heals and if not to come back and (try) the cream he said the cream might not work and he would need Antibiotics first.What about making a safe Antibiotic for birds my mam does all that for my little sister she has a breathing problem and my mam makes Antibiotics and the Doctor told her to continue doing that.And what about trying the Aloe vera and if he picks at it I can clean it off because Aloe vera and the Manuka honey is a natural healer.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

How serious could something like that get.I took the day off school to get him to a vet and everybody is worried about him.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he has an infection and it remains untreated and spreads, he could die. Personally I would never experiment with making medications for my birds. They are much more delicate than we are. I don't know how one would even determine what was a safe or effective antibiotic for them without being a vet.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> If he has an infection and it remains untreated and spreads, he could die. Personally I would never experiment with making medications for my birds. They are much more delicate than we are. I don't know how one would even determine what was a safe or effective antibiotic for them without being a vet.


Omg no now im scared what if the cream dosent work and its too late for him to get the Antibiotics.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Its been like this since last Saturday I only noticed it when Cracker came again the other Saturday just gone.My poor baby.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It would be a good idea to make arrangements with the vet to get the antibiotics quickly if you need them. For example, my vets will let me come by and just pick up meds without an appointment if they've already seen my bird and we just need to move on to the next thing in their treatment plan. You might call and ask if you could arrange something similar.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It would be a good idea to make arrangements with the vet to get the antibiotics quickly if you need them. For example, my vets will let me come by and just pick up meds without an appointment if they've already seen my bird and we just need to move on to the next thing in their treatment plan. You might call and ask if you could arrange something similar.


Ok ill do that or could I just buy the Antibiotics instead of getting the cream first which might not work and he might pick at.So if it spreads hes gone  the vet should have put some of the cream on or gave me it and let me bring in the money the next day.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

_If _it spreads, it _could _be fatal. I'm not saying that _will _happen, but you asked how serious this could be, and that's the worst-case scenario. It's very preventable, but you need to know that's how seriously you should take this. Any infection in our birds is serious because they can deteriorate so rapidly.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> _If _it spreads, it _could _be fatal. I'm not saying that _will _happen, but you asked how serious this could be, and that's the worst-case scenario. It's very preventable, but you need to know that's how seriously you should take this. Any infection in our birds is serious because they can deteriorate so rapidly.


Well ill do what you said to do the plan you did.Hes my favourite bird I couldn't live life normally without him.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thinking of you Brandon! Rocko too. Sending you both my best wishes!

Give the vet a call tomorrow and ask all your questions of him. Ask him about all these things and see what he thinks. Take his advice and don't be afraid to keep asking questions until you know exactly how serious things are and what you are going to do.

Good luck!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> Thinking of you Brandon! Rocko too. Sending you both my best wishes!
> 
> Give the vet a call tomorrow and ask all your questions of him. Ask him about all these things and see what he thinks. Take his advice and don't be afraid to keep asking questions until you know exactly how serious things are and what you are going to do.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Ill call him tomorrow I feel like I need to stay home from school again to be with him but I cant.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You don't need to stay home to be with him, he will be fine as long as you get him the right meds. Unless a bird is critically ill (weak, lethargic, not eating) then the best thing for them is to keep their routine and environment as normal as possible.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> You don't need to stay home to be with him, he will be fine as long as you get him the right meds. Unless a bird is critically ill (weak, lethargic, not eating) then the best thing for them is to keep their routine and environment as normal as possible.


I know I dont I cant anyway.I would like to stay home with him and spend time with him but I got off school today to bring him to the vet.Im gonna get him everything he needs.What about Betadine antiseptic ointment its for infections.And I wont be able to go back to the vet until Friday


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't use anything on him that's not recommended by the vet. A lot of human products contain things that are toxic to birds.

He really needs to get the meds before Friday. Can someone else go for you? He's already had this for a pretty long time.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Ok ill do that or could I just buy the Antibiotics instead of getting the cream first which might not work and he might pick at.So if it spreads hes gone the vet should have put some of the cream on or gave me it and let me bring in the money the next day.


Coming from someone who works in the vet field, they can't do that legally. You have to pay for it or at least give them part of the payment for them to give you meds. They have licenses that they can lose if they do something improper. 

Don't put anything on it that the vet didn't prescribe. Call and ask for the antibiotics, it should be in the medical notes that the vet put in for today what he recommended. I would also ask for a good probiotic because once you finish the antibiotic he'll need that next. I'm surprised that the vet didn't clean the wound before sending you off. Did he give you any recommendations regarding cleaning it?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Coming from someone who works in the vet field, they can't do that legally. You have to pay for it or at least give them part of the payment for them to give you meds. They have licenses that they can lose if they do something improper.
> 
> Don't put anything on it that the vet didn't prescribe. Call and ask for the antibiotics, it should be in the medical notes that the vet put in for today what he recommended. I would also ask for a good probiotic because once you finish the antibiotic he'll need that next. I'm surprised that the vet didn't clean the wound before sending you off. Did he give you any recommendations regarding cleaning it?


No he didnt tell me to do anything with it


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Don't use anything on him that's not recommended by the vet. A lot of human products contain things that are toxic to birds.
> 
> He really needs to get the meds before Friday. Can someone else go for you? He's already had this for a pretty long time.


I just remembered it actually happened 2 weeks ago the week before Loki went missing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Then it sounds like all the more reason he needs meds ASAP. Birds heal really fast--like a few days--when things are working normally.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I also hope you can get to the vet ASAP. Too much time has passed already and Friday's adding a delay Rocko can't afford. He needs treatment right away.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww  get the antibiotics as soon as possible. I'm sending good thoughts your way for Rocko from my flock and I.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**Big Burdee Hugs to Rocko** Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

He dosent seem weak today and it looks like theres a scab on it so its not an open wound im gonna ring the vet now and tell him what im gonna do Im gonna skip the cream which might not work anyway and just give him the Antibiotics my mam is gonna pay for his treatment she really cares about him.I havent got the money right now I used all I had getting Rio to the vet and settled in.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks everybody for your support


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko is healing which is great ill make another appointment when it has fully healed to make sure everythings ok.I didnt get the cream or Antibiotics I was going to get them yesterday but now that its healing theres not need. im just glad my baby is ok.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Hope he will recover soon. If the wound is healing that's great news.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

crow said:


> Hope he will recover soon. If the wound is healing that's great news.


He dosent seem weak or anything now and it looks like his bruises are gone


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Brandon2k14 said:


> He dosent seem weak or anything now and it looks like his bruises are gone


I'm glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

northernfog said:


> I'm glad to hear he is doing better.


Thanks  :grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I would still have got the antibiotics, it's better to be safe than sorry. That's great that he's making progress though. How is he now?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I still would have given him the course of antibiotics. His wound might be healing but there could be an infection as well which we can't see =/ But i'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vickitiel said:


> I would still have got the antibiotics, it's better to be safe than sorry. That's great that he's making progress though. How is he now?


Hes doing great it looks like the infection is gone im gonna bring him back to the vet tomorrow to get it checked.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Good news


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The problem with taking a "wait and see" approach in birds is that they can often become seriously ill so quickly that by the time you realize they need further treatment, it's too late to help them at all. I'm glad Rocko was able to recover on his own, but I hope you'll take a more conservative approach in the future.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> The problem with taking a "wait and see" approach in birds is that they can often become seriously ill so quickly that by the time you realize they need further treatment, it's too late to help them at all. I'm glad Rocko was able to recover on his own, but I hope you'll take a more conservative approach in the future.


Im not gonna fully agree that its healed or healing just yet and I have to watch him all the time and Rio seems to be getting along better with them and he couldnt have been the one to pluck Rocko because I bring him into the living room on the playstand.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rio seems to be getting along better with them and he couldnt have been the one to pluck Rocko because I bring him into the living room on the playstand.


I'm not sure where this came from, but I was referring to the fact that Rocko hasn't been treated with antibiotics.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I'm not sure where this came from, but I was referring to the fact that Rocko hasn't been treated with antibiotics.


Yeah I know I was just mentioning it incase you suggested the maybe Rio plucked him.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yaaaay! Rocko is feeling better !!!!!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Rocko went to the vet today they said that it looks much better now and will heal on its own and they were also telling me about the cream that it has steroids in it that be too strong for birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm confused. The cream the vet prescribed would be too strong for birds?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm confused too.. If it was too strong the vet wouldn't have prescribed it in the first place.
Did the vet do any kind of testing today?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I'm confused too.. If it was too strong the vet wouldn't have prescribed it in the first place.
> Did the vet do any kind of testing today?


It was a different vet in today and she said it would be too strong and no she did no testing.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad she said he's better. Every vet has their own opinion and own way of treating birds. Especially if you aren't seeing an avian specialist, they will do things differently with each bird you see because they aren't trained in avians. The vet I saw when I lived on island was like that but he was great with my birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd be concerned if I got conflicting opinions from different vets with no testing to back it up. Especially if they're not avian specialists.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I'd be concerned if I got conflicting opinions from different vets with no testing to back it up. Especially if they're not avian specialists.


I agree with that vet what she was saying is exactly what I was thinking I think his skin looks healthy now and she dosent think theres any infection.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's up to you to decide what's an acceptable risk. It wouldn't be for me, I would insist on testing.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I agree with that vet what she was saying is exactly what I was thinking I think his skin looks healthy now and she dosent think theres any infection.


Sometimes a wound can heal on the outside and look fine and healthy but leave a pocket of infection inside that requires antibiotics.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I dont think they even have equipment for testing and she told me herself mostly the birds that go in there are wild injured birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

They can't do cultures or bloodwork? If they can't do basic testing, you need to find a different vet.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> They can't do cultures or bloodwork? If they can't do basic testing, you need to find a different vet.


Idk what they do I never asked I dont even know what those things are.And there are no avian vets near me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

These are questions you need to be asking. Now is a time to be finding a vet that can competently deal with birds. You don't want to be searching for one in an emergency.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> These are questions you need to be asking. Now is a time to be finding a vet that can competently deal with birds. You don't want to be searching for one in an emergency.


Well I cant just make an appointment just to ask a few questions now can I the main thing that matters is hes healing and is ok.I gave him a little shower today cant believe he didnt have a shower for so long.And im sure in case of an emergency they are able to deal with birds if they are working with wild injured birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Well I cant just make an appointment just to ask a few questions now can I


Yes, actually, you can and should. Making preparations for an emergency is one of our responsibilities as bird owners. At the very least, call around and find a vet that can do competent testing for birds. If you ever have a bird that is seriously ill or injured, you will have only a few hours to get that bird to a vet who can give immediate appropriate treatment. Working with injured wild birds is very different from treating companion parrots. You won't have time to be calling around, or to take your bird to a vet who can't handle the situation. Your experiences with this vet are major red flags.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, actually, you can and should. Making preparations for an emergency is one of our responsibilities as bird owners. At the very least, call around and find a vet that can do competent testing for birds. If you ever have a bird that is seriously ill or injured, you will have only a few hours to get that bird to a vet who can give immediate appropriate treatment. Working with injured wild birds is very different from treating companion parrots. You won't have time to be calling around, or to take your bird to a vet who can't handle the situation. Your experiences with this vet are major red flags.


There are only normal vets around and most of them deal with birds including the one I go to.And if there were ever serious injuries or illnesses there is an avian vet I can go to which is about an hour drive and I cant go there for regular normal check ups and my mam would only drive up if it was serious.Also Tiko has never been to the vet in the 7 years shes lived and I think thats a good job keeping her healthy and safe


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Also Tiko has never been to the vet in the 7 years shes lived and I think thats a good job keeping her healthy and safe


I actually think it's risky and irresponsible to not have an established relationship with a vet. It's very important to take birds in at least once every couple of years for preventative care, and so your vet has a baseline knowledge of what your bird is like when healthy. It's very hard to diagnose and treat illness in a bird you are completely unfamiliar with. It's much easier if you know what that bird is like on a regular basis. That's the same reason humans go for periodic physicals. 

Also, while we can do a lot to give our birds a good chance of staying healthy with proper care, we can't possibly control whether they get sick/injured or not. Which is why you can't count on not needing a vet. 

Finally, the problem with only going to an avian vet "if it's serious" is that you may have no way of knowing whether or not something is serious. _Any _sign of illness in a bird is serious, because they hide their illnesses until they are in bad shape.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I actually think it's risky and irresponsible to not have an established relationship with a vet. It's very important to take birds in at least once every couple of years for preventative care, and so your vet has a baseline knowledge of what your bird is like when healthy. It's very hard to diagnose and treat illness in a bird you are completely unfamiliar with. It's much easier if you know what that bird is like on a regular basis. That's the same reason humans go for periodic physicals.
> 
> Also, while we can do a lot to give our birds a good chance of staying healthy with proper care, we can't possibly control whether they get sick/injured or not. Which is why you can't count on not needing a vet.
> 
> Finally, the problem with only going to an avian vet "if it's serious" is that you may have no way of knowing whether or not something is serious. _Any _sign of illness in a bird is serious, because they hide their illnesses until they are in bad shape.


Well they cant have a relationship with a vet thats far away now they can with the vet they already have Rio's vet works with birds and so did Rocko's but the woman who was there on Wednesday didnt know much about birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay, I'm done trying to help with this. I've told you what my concerns would be in your situation, now the decisions are yours to make. I wish the best for your birds.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Okay, I'm done trying to help with this. I've told you what my concerns would be in your situation, now the decisions are yours to make. I wish the best for your birds.


What are you talking about im sure you already know what my decision is my mam isnt gonna drive far all the time just for check ups and its not needed if hes already healing.Your the one that continued on this thread so you end it everyone was perfectly happy to know that Rocko is ok now and thanks for your concern but hes ok now.Oh and wait you never saw any pictures of what his stomach looks like but you talk like its so serious but that could be just the way your reading my posts and thinking its that serious just by what im saying Dont be so sure you know what your talking about when you havent even seen him.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

How far away is your closest avian vet? Mine is 2.5 to 3 hours drive away and we have a great relationship. If I need help with something I can just call her with symptoms and she'll tell me whether or not I need to make the trip for treatment, or if a regular vet can help, she will call my regular vet herself with instructions.
All of the regular vets here can do basic cultures and blood tests. Any vet can do that as far as I know. Looking at a sample through a microscope is the same for any animal. 

Anyway i'm glad he looks to be getting better and I hope he continues on a healthy path into the future.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

An hours drive to a good avian vet is not bad at all... I bet a lot of bird owners wish they had one that close!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

^ I know I do lol! Even my 2.5-3 hours isn't too bad compared to some. We actually have one 45 minutes away but she is very spotty with her attendance at the clinic because she works elsewhere so you're lucky to catch an appointment with her lol. My whole flock is due for a checkup soon.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

shaenne said:


> ^ I know I do lol! Even my 2.5-3 hours isn't too bad compared to some. We actually have one 45 minutes away but she is very spotty with her attendance at the clinic because she works elsewhere so you're lucky to catch an appointment with her lol. My whole flock is due for a checkup soon.


Yeah, I'm really lucky and have one 20 minutes away right now, but I'm already trying to make plans for when I move in a year to do residency. I certainly HOPE I'll at least have one an hour away! And as you've already pointed out, the importance of having an established relationship is being able to call and ask for help. A vet who's never seen your birds can't legally help over the phone in a lot of places.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well you have to have money for petrol too if your travelling that far especially when the car is driven everyday.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Oh and wait you never saw any pictures of what his stomach looks like but you talk like its so serious but that could be just the way your reading my posts and thinking its that serious just by what im saying Dont be so sure you know what your talking about when you havent even seen him.


You never posted a photo, so all we have to go off of is what you've described. And the info we got from you indicated that it _was_ serious. It's much better to take the "better safe than sorry" approach when it comes to our birds' health and injuries, because if there is a turn for the worse, we won't feel guilty for not trying our best to help and prevent things. If we do the best that we can, then at least we've done our best. That's how I see it, anyway.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Well you have to have money for petrol too if your travelling that far especially when the car is driven everyday.


Yes, budgeting for all expenses needed to properly care for our birds is our responsibility as owners...that includes all expenses associated with vet care, as people here have been saying for quite awhile. It sounds like this experience with Rocko has shown you quite a few budget-related issues you hadn't considered, so I hope now you'll start planning for the future.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Vickitiel said:


> Brandon2k14 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and wait you never saw any pictures of what his stomach looks like but you talk like its so serious but that could be just the way your reading my posts and thinking its that serious just by what im saying Dont be so sure you know what your talking about when you havent even seen him.
> ...


Exactly. My point this whole time has been that none of us can really tell what's serious and what isn't with our birds, which is why we need to see a vet and get testing whenever we think there might be something wrong.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Start up a vet fund and pop some money in it every week. It doesn't have to be much (even just your loose change), even just a few dollars, but if you keep building on it you will have a good stash there for emergencies. I started mine in my teens and I was putting $10 into it every other week. I increased my deposits as I got older and as my income changed. I've had it going for a good 12-13 years now and i've only had to use it a couple of times but having it there when I have needed it is just amazing. It was definitely one of the smartest things i've ever done!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Idk what they do I never asked I dont even know what those things are.And there are no avian vets near me.


I'm a vet assistant currently in tech school so I'll explain. Blood work is ran to find out what a bird's normal levels are. Any vet worth their salt can collect blood from a bird and at least be able to send it off for analysis from a tech lab. A culture is something that is done to find out what type of bacteria or fungus is causing the infection. At my job, we normal do fungal cultures on guinea pigs because we have a lot of ringworm going around among them. Any basic vet can do these things.

Also, having a relationship with the vet, you not the bird, is super important. Being able to trust your vet is also important. And knowing to take their advice. In your situation, I would've gotten the medication recommended. If a vet recommends a cream, it's usually for a good reason. There are ways to prevent a bird from picking and since Rocko does so well in a flight suit, there was no reason why you couldn't have applied the meds then put the suit on him. It would've kept him out of the cream. 

But what's done is done. All anyone is trying to tell you here is that as a bird owner, we have to be ready for every situation. When Cupkake got sick, I spent $250 just to put her in an oxygen tank. O, that's another thing. You can call and ask these questions. It's our jobs as techs to be able to tell clients the capabilities our hospitals contain. There is nothing wrong with you calling up the vet and asking them a list of questions about what all they can do for you. You can do that with any vet. I, personally, would call around and ask the same questions to several vets and then pick the one with the best answers. An EC should never be your go-to is something serious happens. Bird ownership entails a lot of responsibility. I'm glad Rocko is doing better but please listen to what the other members are saying. They're giving really good advice.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vickitiel said:


> You never posted a photo, so all we have to go off of is what you've described. And the info we got from you indicated that it _was_ serious. It's much better to take the "better safe than sorry" approach when it comes to our birds' health and injuries, because if there is a turn for the worse, we won't feel guilty for not trying our best to help and prevent things. If we do the best that we can, then at least we've done our best. That's how I see it, anyway.


Exactly you never saw a photo so you shouldnt be overreacting if you all really thought it was so serious you would have asked for a picture.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Yes, budgeting for all expenses needed to properly care for our birds is our responsibility as owners...that includes all expenses associated with vet care, as people here have been saying for quite awhile. It sounds like this experience with Rocko has shown you quite a few budget-related issues you hadn't considered, so I hope now you'll start planning for the future.


Haha im 15 so its not my car so why would my mam have to waste petrol to drive me about 1-2 hours to a vet when theres one 10 minutes away that are doing a good job.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I'm a vet assistant currently in tech school so I'll explain. Blood work is ran to find out what a bird's normal levels are. Any vet worth their salt can collect blood from a bird and at least be able to send it off for analysis from a tech lab. A culture is something that is done to find out what type of bacteria or fungus is causing the infection. At my job, we normal do fungal cultures on guinea pigs because we have a lot of ringworm going around among them. Any basic vet can do these things.
> 
> Also, having a relationship with the vet, you not the bird, is super important. Being able to trust your vet is also important. And knowing to take their advice. In your situation, I would've gotten the medication recommended. If a vet recommends a cream, it's usually for a good reason. There are ways to prevent a bird from picking and since Rocko does so well in a flight suit, there was no reason why you couldn't have applied the meds then put the suit on him. It would've kept him out of the cream.
> 
> But what's done is done. All anyone is trying to tell you here is that as a bird owner, we have to be ready for every situation. When Cupkake got sick, I spent $250 just to put her in an oxygen tank. O, that's another thing. You can call and ask these questions. It's our jobs as techs to be able to tell clients the capabilities our hospitals contain. There is nothing wrong with you calling up the vet and asking them a list of questions about what all they can do for you. You can do that with any vet. I, personally, would call around and ask the same questions to several vets and then pick the one with the best answers. An EC should never be your go-to is something serious happens. Bird ownership entails a lot of responsibility. I'm glad Rocko is doing better but please listen to what the other members are saying. They're giving really good advice.


Actually the only person so far who has given good advice is you Thank you.The cream the vet was giving me wasnt for birds and I wouldnt give Rocko something thats not for birds and the flightsuit would just rub off the cream anyway also he dosent wear his flightsuit inside and it would bother him wearing it.I would spend any amount of money on my birds.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really wish you'd put your birds' welfare ahead of your need to be right all the time. They deserve that.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I really wish you'd put your birds' welfare ahead of your need to be right all the time. They deserve that.


Would you give it over your going on as if theyre all injured.Rocko is well and better.And you have no right to be concerned about him you lost that right when you started with me and im sure he wouldnt like you very much either.My birds deserve a vet they got one they deserve to be treated by a vet if injured they will.And people on this forum should be more helpful if someone needs help you ask questions or for a picture if a bird was injured instead of jumping ahead and overreacting.And you should really look at the way you speak to some people.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

There are collars you can make to prevent birds from picking at things. Also wearing a flight suit with a stomach wound would only make it worse so he wouldn't be wearing one anyway. And just because something isn't specifically for birds doesn't mean it's bad for them.. zoe's antibiotics weren't specifically for birds but they did the job they were designed to do.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> There are collars you can make to prevent birds from picking at things. Also wearing a flight suit with a stomach wound would only make it worse so he wouldn't be wearing one anyway. And just because something isn't specifically for birds doesn't mean it's bad for them.. zoe's antibiotics weren't specifically for birds but they did the job they were designed to do.


Em so you would give your bird something the vet specifically said not too hmm some owner you are.I didn't suggest a flightsuit and he hasnt been picking at it hes being a good boy and letting it heal.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

shaenne said:


> There are collars you can make to prevent birds from picking at things. Also wearing a flight suit with a stomach wound would only make it worse so he wouldn't be wearing one anyway. And just because something isn't specifically for birds doesn't mean it's bad for them.. zoe's antibiotics weren't specifically for birds but they did the job they were designed to do.


Yep. I've used several topicals designed for humans on my birds because my vet prescribed them. On the other hand, if I got conflicting advice from two vets in terms of what meds were safe, I'd be looking for either an explanation or a new vet. 

And I'll say it again, Brandon: It's very clear your pride is getting in the way of keeping an open mind about people's advice, which makes me worry for your birds. Nobody has done anything but try to help your birds in this thread, but you're becoming defensive and lashing out. Please take a few deep breaths and try to read our comments with your birds' welfare in mind rather than as attacks on you.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Em so you would give your bird something the vet specifically said not too hmm some owner you are.I didn't suggest a flightsuit and he hasnt been picking at it hes being a good boy and letting it heal.


1: No I wouldn't give my birds something vet specifically said not to, but i've never been in that position. I've never had one vet prescribe something and then another vet tell me it's not suitable. That is ridiculous tbh. Sure vets have different opinions and do things differently, but there should never be a situation where vets are prescribing things that are not suitable for the animal.

2: You said in a post on this page that if you used the cream his flightsuit would just rub it off. So that tells me that you intended to use a flight suit on him even though he has a stomach wound, and closing it in with that kind of material is just going to create a breeding ground for bacteria and infection.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Em so you would give your bird something the vet specifically said not too hmm some owner you are.I didn't suggest a flightsuit and he hasnt been picking at it hes being a good boy and letting it heal


But you said at the beginning of this thread a vet DID recommend it. And in your position, I would've gotten the cream. Just because something isn't for a bird specifically doesn't mean it can't be used. The fact that you had a second vet contradict the first would make me, personally, as a pet owner, find a new vet. Even a nonavian one, because if your vets can't agree on treatment, that would scare me. My vets that I work with always confer with each other, look at past notes from when our pets were seen, and then go from there. For one vet to contradict another makes me think there may be something going on in the back that we aren't aware of. 



> Exactly you never saw a photo so you shouldnt be overreacting if you all really thought it was so serious you would have asked for a picture.


No one here is overreacting. While you have yet to show us any pictures of the wound (I'm picture crazy, no lie I take pictures of everything) you did describe it to us and did say there was a scab and now redness. In the medical field, redness is inflammation and can be a sign of a health issue. And we do have a lot of medical savy people on the forum, who are also very passionate bird owners. So when someone says that their bird is having an issue, we are all going to jump in to try to help. Because we all care THAT much. Please don't mistake everyone's caring for being rude or mean. We're all just very passionate about these little creatures. That is the only reason anyone is saying anything about that at this moment. But if the vet gave you guys a clean bill of health, then that is great!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> 1: No I wouldn't give my birds something vet specifically said not to, but i've never been in that position. I've never had one vet prescribe something and then another vet tell me it's not suitable. That is ridiculous tbh. Sure vets have different opinions and do things differently, but there should never be a situation where vets are prescribing things that are not suitable for the animal.
> 
> 2: You said in a post on this page that if you used the cream his flightsuit would just rub it off. So that tells me that you intended to use a flight suit on him even though he has a stomach wound, and closing it in with that kind of material is just going to create a breeding ground for bacteria and infection.


Excuse me no I wasnt intending on using the flightsuit I was saying that Because that is what would happen.And how are yous helping I dont need help his stomach is healing I dont need any help.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> But you said at the beginning of this thread a vet DID recommend it. And in your position, I would've gotten the cream. Just because something isn't for a bird specifically doesn't mean it can't be used. The fact that you had a second vet contradict the first would make me, personally, as a pet owner, find a new vet. Even a nonavian one, because if your vets can't agree on treatment, that would scare me. My vets that I work with always confer with each other, look at past notes from when our pets were seen, and then go from there. For one vet to contradict another makes me think there may be something going on in the back that we aren't aware of.
> 
> 
> No one here is overreacting. While you have yet to show us any pictures of the wound (I'm picture crazy, no lie I take pictures of everything) you did describe it to us and did say there was a scab and now redness. In the medical field, redness is inflammation and can be a sign of a health issue. And we do have a lot of medical savy people on the forum, who are also very passionate bird owners. So when someone says that their bird is having an issue, we are all going to jump in to try to help. Because we all care THAT much. Please don't mistake everyone's caring for being rude or mean. We're all just very passionate about these little creatures. That is the only reason anyone is saying anything about that at this moment. But if the vet gave you guys a clean bill of health, then that is great!


Yes and after that I said his skin isnt red anymore its pink and healthy.


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Haha im 15 so its not my car so why would my mam have to waste petrol to drive me about 1-2 hours to a vet when theres one 10 minutes away that are doing a good job.


I have stayed out of this debate but this comment from you Brandon sums it up for me. At 15 you are a child and don't seem to be able to grasp what these experienced bird owners are trying to tell you. You perhaps should spend some time listening and studying bird health so you are able to make informed decisions regarding your birds. if you participate in discussion with adults you have to be prepared for both positive feedback and constructive criticism.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Haha im 15 so its not my car so why would my mam have to waste petrol to drive me about 1-2 hours to a vet when theres one 10 minutes away that are doing a good job.


I'm gonna hit on this too because I just saw it. I don't think your vet is doing a good job if they can't agree on the proper treatment for you bird. Think of it this way...let's say Rocko had been really sick and that first vet prescribed something. You come back for a recheck in ten days and the second vet tells you what you've been giving him is going to kill him and prescribes something else. That just sounds SO shady to me. I'd be finding another vet asap if I was in your shoes. 

But I digress and I think this thread has gone on long enough. Rocko is healed, which is what the thread was created for in the first place and I think we are all beating a dead horse. I think we can all agree that we are glad Rocko is better.


----------

